# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  دكتورة جامعية تعمل على وضع درجة الرسوب لإحدى الطالبات تبعاً لمزاجيتها الخاصة

## الحوت

حقيقة ما حصل في إحدى الجامعات الخاصة الأردنية في العاصمة عمان حيث قامت إحدى المعيدات في الجامعة بوضع درجة الرسوب لإحدى الطالبات الخريجات لديها على الرغم من أن مجموعها في الإمتحانات التي تقدمت بها قبل الإمتحان النهائي كان أعلى من المجموع الذي تم تثبيته على الكشف الخاص بالطلاب المنتسبين لدراسة هذه المادة .

وعند إحتجاج هذه الطالبة أمام رئيس القسم الذي تتبع له هذه الدكتورة وبمساعدته وبمساعدة عميد الكلية التي تنتسب لها الطالبة، كانت الحقيقة أن هذه الدكتورة صرحت وقالت " أنني أعلم أنها ستتخرج ويكون لها النجاح لكنني فعلت بها ذلك حتى أربيها وأعلمها عدم التكبر لأنها متكبرة ولا يعجبها شيء"، هنا وللأسف كانت المزاجية ذات الدور الكبير في رسوب ونجاح عدد من الطلبة الأمر الذي يؤكد وجود المزاجية لدى عدد من المعيدين في الجامعات الأردنية والتي تلعب دور في تقرير مستقبل عدد من الطلبة والخريجين على وجه الخصوص، وإن دل هذا على شيء فإنما يدل على ضرورة زيادة الرقابة والمتابعة من المسؤولين على المدرسين في المؤسسات التعليمية في الأردن بكل مستوياتها، بالإضافة إلى ضرورة إعادة النظر بإسلوب بمستوى عدد من المدرسين ضعاف النفوس والتي تتحكم بهم المزاجية في علاقتهم والطلبة لديهم

----------

